

Ask HN: Ever feel your skills are judged based on your appearance? - corwinstephen

It seems like every time I meet someone new I get an incredulous "YOU'RE a programmer!?" paired with a squinty look, simply because I choose not to dress the part. I don't like khaki pants, and I happen to take a lot of pleasure in a haircut and pair of sneakers. So what? What does that have to do with my ability to build a Rails app? How is it fair that I be judged for it? Sometimes I feel like it literally damages my credibility, and it drives me insane.<p>What's with people assuming you have to look geeky to be good at your job? Does anyone else ever feel this way?
======
jcr
It's interesting how over time this situation has reversed. In the distant
past, people hid their computer and technical skills from their peers in order
to avoid the now popular labels like nerd, geek, dork, and similar. This
morning while eating breakfast and checking the news on the BBC, there was an
advertisement for a new program called, "The Nerdist." --Perceptions and views
have certainly changed.

Every time a subculture becomes popular and goes mainstream, much is lost.
Tech is no exception.

When people underestimate me based on my looks or mannerisms, I smile quietly;
they just gave me a huge advantage. I now have the luxury of surprising them
whenever I want.

"YOU'RE a programmer!?"

"No, not really... I'm actually technically advanced alien lifeform disguised
as a human being, and I'm just here on vacation having fun... By the way, do
you want to get probed? Oh, don't looks so concerned! If you say 'no' then
I'll make sure you won't remember."

------
epicac
Its much worse for female programmers. No matter how you choose to dress or do
your hair you ALWAYS get the incredulous "YOU"RE A PROGRAMMER!?" reactions.
ALWAYS.

It sucks, I get it, but nothing really comes from letting it drive you insane.
The way I see it, the only thing you can really do about it is don't
perpetuate the label.

\- Don't give other people the "YOU"RE A PROGRAMMER!?" line or or incredulous
look based on the way they look. Judge other programmers solely on their
ability to code. (You know, the standard "Be the change you want to see"
line...)

\- Keep dressing however you like and doing what you love. If you're good at
what you do, then people will notice and stop caring about how you dress/look.

Changing stereotypes doesn't happen overnight so there's no point in getting
upset over it. Wasting time by letting it get under your skin is only going to
ultimately hurt you by being a distraction from the things that matter.

------
gedrap
I've noticed that a significant fraction of people who are really good at what
they do (programming wise) don't look like 'typical' geeks. Just casual
people. Even plenty of PhDs.

I don't think people who have reasonable experience with coders will judge you
like that. If my potential boss judges me for my hair cut, choose of jacket,
etc. -- oh well, there are plenty of jobs available elsewhere. It's a red flag
for me.

If some one random judges that some one is not a good programmer because of
their style - why should anyone give a crap about that? I don't need
validation from some one random, probably you don't either :)

So just calm down, and continue writing good apps :)

------
olliej
I suspect every non white male tech worker in the US has experienced this at
some point

------
stevenameyer
I think like most things ultimately peoples perception will boil down to your
ability, but having an initial impression that doesn't fit with the
traditional archetype means it will probably be a little harder to convince
people of your ability.

I always think the best approach is do whatever makes you confortable and lets
you work to the best of your ability. Ultimately people can't fake or ignore
ability for too long.

------
maximem
Some gossips would say "for a programmer UGLY = GOOD".

But I agree with you on many points. Now the Hipster Geek is becoming popular
so play on it. :)

------
orangethirty
Appearances matter a lot. You are judged by how you look. Welcome to the real
world. It all depends on who you are dealing with and their expectations. So
before you visit a customer find out about how their dress code by calling
their company ahead of time and asking about it without giving awy who you
are.

~~~
gedrap
In kind of formal meetings - sure it does. You will never lose by putting on a
suit. And I think that's common sense. But I believe OP means general, every
day look.

~~~
orangethirty
It matters everywhere.

~~~
ibudiallo
When you know what you are doing you can dress how ever you want. Your
experience is in the tone of your voice, doesn't matter how you look.

One of my co workers dress all metal and may look like someone you don't take
seriously but I'm amazed how when he says "this technology doesn't exist"
nobody questions him, even when he is just joking.

------
lifeisstillgood
I wore a three piece suit for many years.

I was coding but that was not why I got paid - I got paid because I was
selling software that fixed a business problem or delivered business value

If you don't seem like a stereotyped neck beard - good! Keep your skills sharp
- that's all the competent coding community really cares about. Then go sell a
piece of custom code that will deliver business value . Not a website ! Bit a
way for orders to get routed from the salesteam in the field to shipping and
printed out within fifteen minutes instead of waiting till the evening when
sales team get home.

Or a hundred other items - technical marketing is huge now, but software that
drops anyone's observe/analyse/act loop is going to win.

Sell value, keep code sharp. Dress how you want.

------
stray
Ah, so apparently you have yet to discover the secret to enjoying life.

It's called "not giving a fuck" and it works like a charm.

And by the way, I have frightening dreadlocks and though I may in fact, get
the occasional "YOU'RE a programmer!?" paired with a squinty look, I'm too
busy solving problems of value to my customers to give a damn.

Try it. It works.

